# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Tận hưởng cà phê cho dân 'sành' - Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Cà phê 'Sành'*
> 
> _Số nhà 210 ngõ Xã Đàn_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cà phê 'Sành'*


*Cà phê 'Sành', được đặt theo phong cách của quán, với rất nhiều đồ sành sứ, và như một phiếm chỉ tới một địa chỉ cho người 'sành' cà phê.*

Chủ quán là một người có niềm đam mê với đồ sành sứ Phủ Lâm, Bắc Ninh, vì vậy toàn bộ không gian quán đậm chất thôn quê. Vừa gần nhà lại vừa thư giãn, nên tôi ghé qua “Sành” rất thường xuyên, nhất là vào buổi chiều, để tận hưởng một chút không gian yên tĩnh nơi đây. 


“Sành” cà phê mở ra đã lâu nhưng ngày xưa nằm tận trong ngóc ngách, ở số nhà 210 ngõ Xã Đàn. Chỉ từ khi đường Kim Liên mới mở ra, khách tìm được đến quán dễ hơn rất nhiều. Dọc theo con phố lớn, bạn sẽ thấy một tấm biển, chìa ra từ con ngõ bé xíu. Nhưng chỉ cần rẽ vào trong, bạn sẽ phải ngỡ ngàng với không gian khá rộng của quán. 

Từ cánh cổng tới 2 tầng nhà của “Sành” đều đậm chất thôn quê Việt Nam, với ngôi nhà sàn gỗ, cột kèo cũng bằng gỗ, điểm xuyết những chiếc bình, chiếc bát hay những bức tranh gốm. 


Ngôi nhà được xây với kiến trúc mở, thoáng mát, hướng ra khu vườn nhỏ trước sân, nơi có một thác nước nhân tạo khá lớn trên tường, ngày đêm róc rách, tạo nên một không gian thiên nhiên thư thái, thoáng đãng.






Tầng 2 có 2 phòng: một phòng kê những chiếc bàn gỗ trải khăn đỏ trắng, ngay cạnh những chiếc đèn lồng đỏ, tạo cho “Sành” sự ấm cúng của ngôi nhà Việt. Một phòng dành cho những khách thích ngồi bệt và không gian riêng tư hơn.








Đồ uống ở “Sành” có nhiều loại, giá đều phải chăng. Đặc biệt có món sinh tố “Sành” và cà phê “Sành”, hai món đặc sản chủ đạo hút khách. Cà phê “Sành” theo chủ ý của tôi cũng không có gì đặc biệt, nhưng sinh tố “Sành” thì là món khoái khẩu, ăn kèm với thịt bò khô hay hạt điều, ngồi nghe nước chảy róc rách. Quả là không gì thú bằng. 







> *Cà phê 'Sành'*
> 
> _Số nhà 210 ngõ Xã Đàn_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cà phê 'Sành'*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## Amp21

Chà cái cổng ấn tượng thật

----------


## khanhszin

Đúng là cà phê sành nhìn mấy cái bình sành sứ

----------


## khoan_gieng

Từ sành này cũng thật là  :cuoi:

----------


## lunas2

mình k pải dân sành cafe... nhưng cũng to` mò mún thưởng thức xem ra sao

----------

